# The Most Beautiful Rifle Ever Made



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Over the last century and a half of rifle design some very beautiful specimens have emerged from the various armories of the world. Some that come to mind are the classic Sharpes, Remington 700 series and of course the AR.

IMHO the most beautiful rifle ever made was is the M-14/M-1A full size models with the plain old walnut stock. Not only are they pretty but it would be my first choice to tote into combat. 

This rifle has it's roots deeply in John C Garand's famous design that won WWII. It is inherently accurate out of the box and has the knock down power and penetration as well as the accuracy of the 308 Winchester round (aka 7.62x51 NATO).

So, do you agree or have a different idea?

Rick


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

+1 on the M-14. One of the most perfect battle rounds(.308) ever used and just a dang sexy looking gun. They are a blast to shoot, but a little bit of a pain to clean. Well worth the effort though. The "Perfect" gun!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

that is the gun i have for sale on this forum


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Hummm, I pulled that pic from Wikipedia. You should claim copyright payment on it.

Rick


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

sure is nice


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Those things are still knocking down bad guys in the sandbox....+1:thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Those things are still knocking down bad guys in the sandbox....+1:thumbsup:


Yes they are, and are/were highly sought after at the starts of OEF and OIF. They were even asking us civies to turn in our mags because the gov didn't have nearly enough.

It never stops amazing me how all the older designs are still doing their duty on the front lines of modern wars. Take John Browning's Ma-Duece for instance, still a potent weapon assisting moham to meet his 72 virgins after some 90+ years. When Ma-Duece arrives on scene the battle will soon be over.

And also Browning's 1911 sidearm, 100 years old this year and still more in demand than the M-9 and it's whimpy little round. These weapons as well as the aforementioned M-14 are proving the old designs by these two genius' are still more than capable of meeting today's threats.

Rick


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Barrett .50 82A


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with sniper on this one... Just the fear factor barrett brings with it is a thing of beauty... still love the M14 though


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

sniper said:


> Barrett .50 82A


I have to say I am not a fan of the M107 at all. Stamped metal piece of junk if you ask me. 3 MOA gun is not a sniper rifle in my opinion. When we would qualify students at the schoolhouse we would always have several rifles that would go down for various mechanical problems and the one my team had overseas had issues. Looks cool and scary but other than that IMO it sucks.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Just sold this one on AR15.com 1984 build.


----------



## Avid (May 10, 2011)

I bit heavy for hunting, but "inherently accurate out of the box" is damn right and a must to have. Love mine and easily one of the most accurate rifle I own. :thumbup: I'd post my own hunting pictures gallery
You can check out most on www.google.com

Site links:

Hunting Women
Monster Bucks
Deer Hunting 
Waterfowl Hunting 
Turkey Hunting
Varmint Hunting
Small Game Hunting 
Bear Hunting 
Big Game Hunting 
Elk Hunting 
Upland Birds 
Hog Hunting 
Wing Shooting 
Hunting Equipment
Reloading 
Gunsmithing 
Taxidermy 
Hunting firearms
 Rifle Scopes 
Hunting Africa 
Hunting Alaska 
Hunting South America 
Hunting Dogs 
Bowhunting 
Handgun Hunting
Traditional Archery 
Muzzleloaders 
Airgun Hunting
Hunting Rifles
Hunting Handguns
Rimfire Rifles
Shotguns
Varmint Rifles


----------

